# Putter affair...



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought the Ping Redwood Anser putter back in June and it changed my putting drastically. It just felt right at the store and I had to have it... So $249 bucks later, I have what I called 'the dream putter!' I couldn't use a mallet and a blade felt so much better and this was the best one for me.

It was a lot of money to fork out but when 46% or so of your game is putting, it should feel the best and you should feel comfortable right? Well, I love that putter...

Two weeks ago I walked into the store and found a mallet putter- the Ping Karsten Craz-E and thought, wow. This feels different but it feels good! SO $119 later, I have a second putter.

On my latest rounds of golf I decided to carry both to test out on the course. And more often than not, I began reaching for the Karsten more and more leaving the Redwood untouched.

It's almost like I feel guilty that I'm not playing with the Redwood. But the cheaper putter has gotten me more birdies than I ever had before! Same line, just a more confident stroke it seems!

So now what? Do I risk a higher score with the Redwood or is it just in the head?


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

goto goodwill/salvation army. pick up a putter for $5 and the same will happen.

its all in the head


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I to have a few different putters, 3 to be exact. I the one I go for free from my neighbor works the best for me. The other to are mallet putters and I can't stand using them I always seem to come up short w/ the mallets.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I picked up a cheapo, custom putter at a garage sale recently for $10. It is kinda like a Heavy Putter on steroids.. It weighs 1.5 lbs, and has an awesome two ball w/ line down the middle alignment aid. It aso has a TackiMac Black Velvet grip. For the money, it's the best putter I've ever owned. I putt better with it than any of my other more expensive ones.

Moral of the story is: Price and brand don't mean crap. As long as it works for you.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would be embarrassed to tell you all how many putters I have tried in recent months, but fortunately, they were all used that I got on ebay or cheap on sale to begin with. I could tell myself I hadn't really spent much, $20 here, $30 there, but my closet looked like an Edwin Watts putter department.

For years, literally since the early 60's, I have used a Tommy Armour Ironmaster, flanged blade. It's still the best weight for me and soft feel of any putter I know and it will go to the grave with me. The thing is, it doesn't have any new technology built into it and my short popping stroke on 3-4 foot putts was causing me a lot of grief. I wanted something heel and toe weighted.

I finally found it - a (Taylormade) Rossa Imola. It's old fashioned looking enough to suit my stupid old fashioned tastes. It's pretty heavy, so I keep the big muscles working. Most of all, it's got a bit of heel and toe weighting, so I roll those short putts better.

At $119, it wasn't the most expensive putter in the world, but certainly by twice or three times the most expensive putter I tried in a while. Fortunately, it worked and now, instead of being teased about the putter du jour, I get teased about having a putter with black, orange, yellow and red colors all over the grip and cover.

And I only kept 3 of the putters in my closet when the rest got donated to a junior golf program.


----------

